# Just lost the progress bar while FF or RW



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

I have a roamio, had it for a few months now.

today we lost the progress bar while FF or RW, this makes the Tivo almost unusable. It's there if I pause, goes away as soon a you FF or RW and so does the picture, it just stays static on the last frame which makes it impossible to see where you are in the recording

I tried to restart several times. Anyone have any ideas what is going on?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you receive the 20.4.1 software update?


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Did you receive the 20.4.1 software update?


I do not know I cannot get into any setting screens it's just black screen


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

gormly2 said:


> I tried to restart several times. Anyone have any ideas what is going on?


Restart? By pulling the plug? I'm guessing so, since it sounds like all you're seeing is a black screen.

Sounds like a hardware failure. Call TiVo and swap it for a replacement.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

DeltaOne said:


> Restart? By pulling the plug? I'm guessing so, since it sounds like all you're seeing is a black screen.
> 
> Sounds like a hardware failure. Call TiVo and swap it for a replacement.


I just heard from tivo via Chat

_we have that some customers experiencing the same issues after the software update. So, at this point, this is an issue that we are tracking so that we can compile a resolution. What I am going to do is add your account information to our tracking system so that when we arrive at a resolution your TiVo will automatically get that from the TiVo service._

so seems like others are having similar issues.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the same issue.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

Grakthis said:


> I have the same issue.


did you get the same response from them that they are "working on it" ?


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

gormly2 said:


> did you get the same response from them that they are "working on it" ?


I reached out to Margret and she's looking into it. She hadn't heard of the issue. I didn't bother calling tech support, because I assumed from your post that it was a known thing and they were working on it, so I would just wait until there was a fix. But if Margret doesn't know about it, that makes me think maybe it's not as widespread as you'd think.

Anyways, can go ahead and merge the two threads about this. I'm not sure we need two of them.

I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

Grakthis said:


> I reached out to Margret and she's looking into it. She hadn't heard of the issue. I didn't bother calling tech support, because I assumed from your post that it was a known thing and they were working on it, so I would just wait until there was a fix. But if Margret doesn't know about it, that makes me think maybe it's not as widespread as you'd think.
> 
> Anyways, can go ahead and merge the two threads about this. I'm not sure we need two of them.
> 
> I'll let you know what I find out.


I just read your thread, I also was running it through the Xbox one. But I also removed it and connected direct to the TV and rebooted and the problem persisted (not that I thought that had anything to do with it)

Pretty weird coincidence that the only two people reporting this have the same setup  Please inform Margret you are not the only one, and I have a case number from Tivo also.

_*This needs to be fixed, it is borderline unusable.*_


----------



## gyoung (Apr 8, 2014)

I am also having this problem and I am also running my Roamio through an Xbox One. Same scenario 20.4.1 update and all.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

gyoung said:


> I am also having this problem and I am also running my Roamio through an Xbox One. Same scenario 20.4.1 update and all.


can you get into settings? I get black screen.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

That's interesting, because the problem DID go away for me when I removed the Xbox One from the situation.

Margret asked me to change the resolution to a fixed one. Since I couldn't get to settings, I had to remove the Xbox One to get to settings, then i checked, and it turned out, mine was already set to ONLY ouput 1080i. I changed it, then changed it back, to make sure it was right, and bad things happened (it started blinking in and out of a fuzzy screen) so I rebooted the TiVo, and checked and it was back to only having 1080i as the available option. So good there. Plugged the Xbox One back in, and the FF/RW problem popped right back up.

I put this in an e-mail back to Margret.

So it looks like the issue is absolutely 100% tied to SOMETHING tiVo is doing when handshaking with the Xbox One in the newest update.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

Grakthis said:


> That's interesting, because the problem DID go away for me when I removed the Xbox One from the situation.
> 
> Margret asked me to change the resolution to a fixed one. Since I couldn't get to settings, I had to remove the Xbox One to get to settings, then i checked, and it turned out, mine was already set to ONLY ouput 1080i. I changed it, then changed it back, to make sure it was right, and bad things happened (it started blinking in and out of a fuzzy screen) so I rebooted the TiVo, and checked and it was back to only having 1080i as the available option. So good there. Plugged the Xbox One back in, and the FF/RW problem popped right back up.
> 
> ...


I will have to try this again, but this isn't a real solution so hopefully they will still work on it and not just consider it a user issue. I am not going to be happy with swapping HDMI cables each time I want to play the Xbox and I like the Xbox voice features


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

gormly2 said:


> I will have to try this again, but this isn't a real solution so hopefully they will still work on it and not just consider it a user issue. I am not going to be happy with swapping HDMI cables each time I want to play the Xbox and I like the Xbox voice features


I agree. She's put it through to the engineering team and indicated that they are working on it.

I'm a coder and support quite a few applications, and whenever something comes through our administrative/sales side and goes straight to us (the engineers) it gets more attention more quickly than something percolating up through tech support levels.

I mean, this is why they have the priority list, right? So stuff like this shows up on an early adopters box and they can get it fixed before a larger roll-out.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Something that has helped us continue to use the TiVo with this issue is that we use the "30 second skip" button instead of using FF to skip commercials. It's not perfect, and it's not as good as using FF, IMO, but it works.

I push it 6 times and that skips most commercial breaks.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Grakthis said:


> Something that has helped us continue to use the TiVo with this issue is that we use the "30 second skip" button instead of using FF to skip commercials. It's not perfect, and it's not as good as using FF, IMO, but it works. I push it 6 times and that skips most commercial breaks.


You press the 30-second skip six times instead of using fast-forward? But feel it's not as good as using fast-forward?

I'm a fairly new TiVo owner and tried both the 30 second scan and skip. I like using fast-foward better to skip commercials. I found speed #1 too slow and speed #3 too fast. Fast-foward speed #2 works fine. And you can even wait to press Play until you see about 2 seconds of the TV show -- it'll bounce back to just the right point.

The main problem I had with the 30 second scan and skip was the networks that run commercials that are longer then 3 minutes. Six presses was too short, obviously, for those 4 and 5 minute commercial breaks some networks use. Seems that AMC, FX etc like to occasionally sneak in a long commercial break.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

DeltaOne said:


> You press the 30-second skip six times instead of using fast-forward? But feel it's not as good as using fast-forward?
> 
> I'm a fairly new TiVo owner and tried both the 30 second scan and skip. I like using fast-foward better to skip commercials. I found speed #1 too slow and speed #3 too fast. Fast-foward speed #2 works fine. And you can even wait to press Play until you see about 2 seconds of the TV show -- it'll bounce back to just the right point.
> 
> The main problem I had with the 30 second scan and skip was the networks that run commercials that are longer then 3 minutes. Six presses was too short, obviously, for those 4 and 5 minute commercial breaks some networks use. Seems that AMC, FX etc like to occasionally sneak in a long commercial break.


So, I've been a TiVo user for over 10 years. I'm a master at the TiVo FF button. I've used it all of that time... I know the timing perfectly, to the point where even without the FF bar, I can almost time it right anyways. But when watching the video skip by, I can usually hit the start of the show on the head. It used to be a game between a roomate and I back in 2002 when he got his first TiVo and people would come over and be wow'd by it and ask us hilarious questions about how we were able to fast forward TV.

(the answer was "Yeah, and we can fast forward through sports to see the end... you should see who wins the game!" which always tickled us).

Basically, yes, I like the FF better than pushing the 30 second skip repeatedly. I too have noticed about the different length breaks.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

DeltaOne said:


> You press the 30-second skip six times instead of using fast-forward? But feel it's not as good as using fast-forward?


No offense but please, let's not derail this thread into if 30 second skip is better than FF  This particular issue is bigger than that and I'd rather it not be drowned out by alternative discussions.

Back on point, I just tested mine without the xbox one again and rebooting, all works well, reattached and the problem exists again. So they definitely have some kind of screen/handshake issue going on although I am not technically literate to know anything about it. That said I would imagine this would happen to any device the Tivo is being routed through if it expects one output but gets another, which is what I suspect is happening here. The settings screen must be a different resolution? Perhaps they did that to make it faster (grasping at straws)

Hopefully this is not back burner for Tivo.

I now have to either swap out cables when I want to plax Xbox One or buy a HDMI splitter, neither is an acceptable option when considering just a few days ago all worked fine.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

gormly2 said:


> No offense but please, let's not derail this thread into if 30 second skip is better than FF  This particular issue is bigger than that and I'd rather it not be drowned out by alternative discussions.
> 
> Back on point, I just tested mine without the xbox one again and rebooting, all works well, reattached and the problem exists again. So they definitely have some kind of screen/handshake issue going on although I am not technically literate to know anything about it. That said I would imagine this would happen to any device the Tivo is being routed through if it expects one output but gets another, which is what I suspect is happening here. The settings screen must be a different resolution? Perhaps they did that to make it faster (grasping at straws)
> 
> ...


Do you only have one HDMI in?

I mean, you can just keep using the TiVo without the FF preview/bar. It does still work... it's just really ****ty to use. I totally agree with your sentiment, but it's not like the TiVo is bricked when you plug it into the Xbox One. It still plays live TV fine, and it still pauses and you can till use the 30 second skip.

Clearly, they need to fix it ASAP, but let's not overstate the issue.


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

Grakthis said:


> Clearly, they need to fix it ASAP, but let's not overstate the issue.


Where exactly did I overstate the issue?


----------



## sdoyle1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Any Update on this it is really bothering me


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Same here. Cannot access the FF or REW without the video disappearing. Also, the menu goes from HD to SD. And when I go into settings, the screen blanks out. I am also on 20.4.1


----------



## gormly2 (Sep 13, 2001)

gamo62 said:


> Same here. Cannot access the FF or REW without the video disappearing. Also, the menu goes from HD to SD. And when I go into settings, the screen blanks out. I am also on 20.4.1


It doesn't seem to be a priority for them... no update that I am aware of, either tangible or verbal.

I have taken my xbox out of the equation and I am now experiencing other similar issues, while fast forwarding it now blanks the screen sometimes (not all the time) and it's muted for the first few seconds when I stop. All of this I assume has something to do with the Tivo changing resolutions for some reason as my Samsung TV now acts like I am changing sources or resolutions.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Even though I cannot access the FF/Rev or see the staus of the FF/Rew on the Roamio, the Mini which uses the Roamio works fine. But it is on 20.3.8 too.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Still no resolution. When I click on settings, and the screen goes blank, I change the input on our receiver and then change it back. Settings now show up.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Any updates on a fix?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Looks like after Microsoft updated the XBONE, the problem disappeared for us. Everything again, is right with the world.


----------

